# DC fuse blocks/holders? HV wiring box pics?



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone have some good products for 200VDC fuse blocks?

I would like a compact/clean solution for all my HV accessory wiring - specifically I need:
- 1 x 50A single fuse (charger)
- 1 x 30A single fuse (DC/DC)
- 2 x 20A double fuses (ceramic heaters)
- 5 x 1A double fuses (volt and amp gauges)

Everything coming into the cabin will have fuses on both +ve and -ve, wherease things staying in the engine compartment will have single fuses on the +ve terminal only...

For the 12V wiring, I found a nice fuse/relay block from EVSource:









Is there something similar for HV wiring (200VDC)? 

The only thing I can find is DIN rail mounted fuse holders, such as:
http://www.omega.com/Auto/pdf/ASK_FUSEHOLD.pdf

I also found some "MidNite" PV DC breakers (again DIN rail mounted) that are good to 250V, but these would be very expensive...

Can anyone give me an education on what type of fuses to use (fast, slow etc..)? 

Can anyone share some pictures of their HV connection boxes? Looking for some ideas...


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm using Wago circuit breakers for my 12v stuff

they mount on din-rail

the terminal blocks can be jumpered together

the circuit breakers plug into the terminal, they have the same pin style as the automotive fuses. you can even use automotive fuses in the terminal blocks

the circuit breakers can be switched on and off. 

they are on the far right side in the pic below, they have a blue button. 










I'm using a 300A 500V semiconductor fuse for my battery pack. It mounts to two 3/8" studs which are part of a ferraz shawmut fuse holder. check ebay.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

gdirwin said:


> Does anyone have some good products for 200VDC fuse blocks?


I used standard 1-1/4 auto fuse blocks for LV and HV to heater. Other HV like big main 400a feraz fuse I just put in a plastic sleeve inline in the rear battery box as I wanted to have a fuse between front and rear. Main circuit breaker/kill is mounted all on the same panel so I can pretty easily remove all electronics in one swoop if and when I ever need to access motor/transmission.

Heater fuses definitely are slo-blo so they don't fry on start load, instrument fuses are fast....

I poked around for a long time trying to find pre-done boxes at reasonable prices... but ended up fabricating one using left-over polyprop sheet from my battery box construction. It is easy to heat-weld, drill, etc. I wanted to cover some stuff, but leave heat-generating things like dc-dc exposed...


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

We have these available, (disregard the ANL fuse pictured), a ferraz A30QS series fuse fits right in, (300 volt fuse recommended by most controller manufacturers), It seems to be better than the ferraz fuse holder, which uses the stud for both the fuse and cable connections, kinda hokey. This one has a seperate connection for both fuse mounting and cable.








As far as low voltage fuse panel, what you have shown works well.
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------

